# Pas d'entrée optique sur ampli ni hdmi



## stéphane33 (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, je me suis rendu compte que pour écouter de l'audio depuis l'iPhone ou l'iPad vers l'apple TV2(et étant donné que celle ci est branché en hdmi sur mon Téléviseur : la sortie RCA de celui ci vers mon ampli qui ne posséde que cette sorte d'entrée) je suis obligé alors d'allumer mon téléviseur pour que la musique diffusée via Airplay puisse sortir de mon ampli.
Donc...Ma question :
Existe t il des connectiques hdmi > hdmi avec RCA audio afin d'avoir le signal audio directement sur mon ampli...?


----------



## manix93 (23 Novembre 2010)

La seule solution à ma connaissance c'est qu'il faille passer par un convertisseur .. mais sa coûte un bras !:rateau: Autant acheter un ampli aevc sortie optique (quoi que pour l'instant elle marche pas la mienne cf mon topic )

Voici un exemple:
http://www.goyona.com/convertisseur_video_vers_dvi1.htm#CM388

Après comme je te dis; c'est "à ma connaissance"


----------



## stéphane33 (24 Novembre 2010)

manix93 a dit:


> La seule solution à ma connaissance c'est qu'il faille passer par un convertisseur .. mais sa coûte un bras !:rateau: Autant acheter un ampli aevc sortie optique (quoi que pour l'instant elle marche pas la mienne cf mon topic )
> 
> Voici un exemple:
> http://www.goyona.com/convertisseur_video_vers_dvi1.htm#CM388
> ...



OUI c'est sur mais comme c'est un bon ampli haute fidélité (Cambridge Audio) je ne vais pas le sacrifier pour le même prix dans un modèle HC qui possèdera sûrement toutes sortes d'entrées au dépend de la qualité acoustique...
Ouais c'est compliqué bref, merci pour ta réponse tout de même.


----------



## fpoil (24 Novembre 2010)

Il te faut un dac, regardes ici : http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi/DAC-Audio.html

Attention de prendre un dac ayant une entrée optique.


----------



## manix93 (25 Novembre 2010)

stéphane33 a dit:


> OUI c'est sur mais comme c'est un bon ampli haute fidélité (Cambridge Audio) je ne vais pas le sacrifier pour le même prix dans un modèle HC qui possèdera sûrement toutes sortes d'entrées au dépend de la qualité acoustique...
> Ouais c'est compliqué bref, merci pour ta réponse tout de même.



En même temps, passer de l'hdmi donc numérique à un signal analogique, le tout ayant reçu un mp3 émis depuis un Ibidule puis envoyé à l'apple tv ... on est plus dans la qualité acoustique  je caricature un peu et te charie car je suis un peu dans la même situation .. bien que comme dit plus haut chez moi de toute manière elle ne fonctionne pas cette sortie optique. 

bref en tous cas je pense que le convertisseur est fait pour toi .. en fonction de ton budget et de ton cahier des charges bien entendu 

j'attends de tes news si tu franchis le pas pour avoir un petit retour car sa peut être interessant ton idée


----------



## fpoil (25 Novembre 2010)

C'est une question récurrente sur l'ATV 1 : pour les puristes du son ayant leur bibilothèque tout en non compressé, faut-il faire confiance au DAC intégré de l'ATV ou prendre un dac externe dédié qui fera à priori un meilleur boulot...

Sur l'ATV2, c'est réglé il n'y a pas de sortie son analogique.


----------



## stéphane33 (26 Novembre 2010)

manix93 a dit:


> En même temps, passer de l'hdmi donc numérique à un signal analogique, le tout ayant reçu un mp3 émis depuis un Ibidule puis envoyé à l'apple tv ... on est plus dans la qualité acoustique  je caricature un peu et te charie car je suis un peu dans la même situation .. bien que comme dit plus haut chez moi de toute manière elle ne fonctionne pas cette sortie optique.
> 
> bref en tous cas je pense que le convertisseur est fait pour toi .. en fonction de ton budget et de ton cahier des charges bien entendu
> 
> j'attends de tes news si tu franchis le pas pour avoir un petit retour car sa peut être interessant ton idée


Je pense qu'un DAC en sortie apple tv est peut être l'idéal.
D'ailleurs pour la Haute Fidélité je pense que ce genre de matériel HIFI à son avenir devant lui (Sans faire de la pub, je pense opter pour un DAC Cambridge comme le reste de mon matériel audio)


----------

